# 能 / -得了



## 广州人

hi everybody,
I am new。Anyone could tell me the difference between these two particles》 能 means capacity to do something and -得了 means the same.
Please be quick , if possible I-d have to know before tomorrow...
many thanks


----------



## zhg

Hi广州人
Do you have a specific phrase/sentence containing 能/得了 in mind which you want to discus here?


----------



## stellari

Please provide more context if you want prompt response. 得了 could mean different things when used in different contexts. For example,  it usually means 'have got (disease) ' when used as a standalone verb.


----------



## 广州人

yeah zhg。。。the sentence is the car can-t go into the park


----------



## zhg

So  机动车不能进入公园 or 机动车不得入内？ I can't figure out a proper sentence made of 得了 while being negative at the same time, And I think the latter is the more common one, If it's used as warning signs.

Edit: I guess your car sentence carries a different meaning in 能 or 得, I would rather think cars are prohibited from entering into the park than they are not capable of entering into the park.


----------



## SuperXW

He meant 得了(liao3), in spoken Chinese, verb+得了 can mean 能 in some cases, while verb+不了 means cannot do.
车能进公园。 The car can enter the park.
车进得了公园。 The car can enter the park. (Casual, spoken)
车不能进公园。 The car cannot enter the park. 
车进不了公园。 The car cannot enter the park. (Casual, spoken)


----------



## BODYholic

Does the park here refer to car park (US: parking lot)?


----------



## xiaolijie

> I can't figure out a proper sentence made of 得了 while being negative at the same time


What about this? [高兴]*得了不得*  

Seriously, if the question had been posted even with some minimal context, the right answer would have come right away.


----------



## 广州人

zhg said:


> So  机动车不能进入公园 or 机动车不得入内？ I can't figure out a proper sentence made of 得了 while being negative at the same time, And I think the latter is the more common one, If it's used as warning signs.
> 
> Edit: I guess your car sentence carries a different meaning in 能 or 得, I would rather think cars are prohibited from entering into the park than they are not capable of entering into the park.



yeahh...I give thank you...sincerely it-s a prohibition, considering this...能 is on every side the most suitable.
The sentence sounds like this> 汽车不能进公园来 while first was 汽车公园里进不了。。。。otherwise...could I use hui to express permission or forbid something...it would be like> qiche bu hui jin gongyuan lai


----------



## SuperXW

广州人 said:


> yeahh...I give thank you...sincerely it-s a prohibition, considering this...能 is on every side the most suitable.
> The sentence sounds like this> 汽车不能进公园来 while first was 汽车公园里进不了。。。。otherwise...could I use hui to express permission or forbid something...it would be like> qiche bu hui jin gongyuan lai


Please see my last examples, seriously...
Since the context was lacking, others didn't get your question. I think was the only one who understood you... 

汽车公园里进不了 Nop. It should be 汽车进不了公园。  The car cannot enter the park (usually due to some physical reasons).

汽车不会进公园 Grammatical. But it means "the car WILL NOT enter the park."


----------



## zhg

I have never seen 会 be used to express permissions and it also seems unlikely to mean capability here. The only possible meaning that I can think of, considering the sentence ,is＂be likely to＂indicating its likelihood of going into the park.


----------



## tarlou

SuperXW said:


> Since the context was lacking, others didn't get your question. I think was the only one who understood you...


That's probably true. I was not able to understand what you meant at all until I saw #6.
广东人, please give more contexts next time.  Otherwise we don't understand the question, since 能 and 得了 are not related in our mind.


----------



## SuperXW

会：
1. Know how.
e.g. 我会游泳。 I know how to swim. (I "can" swim.)
2. Will.
e.g. 我会打电话给她。 I will call her.
So, no. 会 is not applicable to permission or forbid.


----------

